# Elmers #14 Wobble Plate



## agr (Jun 18, 2011)

Just finished my third of Elmer's engines - the wobble plate engine. I'm sure some of you guys could knock one of these out in an afternoon but for some of us its shop time is severely limited and projects like this one take several months. This is also the reason I have no "in progress" pics - its too easy to get driven toward getting as much done as possible that you forget to stop and take photos.

Anyway, this is pretty much as per Elmer's plans - I just used slightly thicker material for the main upright & hence recessed the other parts accordingly.

The following photos were taken at the Echuca Steam, Horse & Vintage Rally last weekend. It was only the second run for the engine, and first time on steam but it ran faultlessly all day.


----------



## agr (Jun 18, 2011)

...And a short video








Tony.


----------



## Nickle (Jun 18, 2011)

Lake Goldsmith Rally?


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks amazing!!!

Are the other engines also yours??
I would love to see some pictures of them too, they look like Stuart engines to me.

Hope you had a great time at the exhibition!!!!

Andrew


----------



## agr (Jun 18, 2011)

Nickle, No this was Echuca rally on the New South Wales/Victoria Border - its held every Queens Birthday Long Weekend (Second Monday in June).

I also attend the Lake Goldsmith Rallys (and have done since I was 18months old or so I'm told) but I dont take models - I have a 1925 Aveling Traction Engine that keeps me busy there.

Lasylathe - yes the other three engines were also my exhibits, the one on the left is a Stuart 10H that I bought on ebay and restored, the second is a freelance mill engine I also purchased and reconditioned, the one on the right is a vertical of unknown make/model I also bought in pieces from ebay with a broken support casting. I'll see if I can dig up some photos to post.

Tony.


----------



## polygon (Jun 20, 2011)

Great video too.


----------



## Nickle (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice to know.

I'll have to get to echuca one year. Its only a few hours up stream of mildura. I made it to lake goldsmith when I was living in Horsham. Great day out and more engines than I could get a good look at.

Cheers,

Nickle


----------

